# Speedcubing tips/help



## Dystoxic (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I am around sub 45 and am using CFOP, does anyone have any tips on what I should be practicing right now? I'm trying to learn look ahead but that will take some time and also, should i start learning pll and if so which ones should I learn first? Currently though i'm only using a rubik's brand, my yj yulong and moyu aolong v2 is coming soon so my time should decrease a little bit.


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey!



Dystoxic said:


> learn look ahead



Lookahead isn't something you specifically learn; it's something that develops over time. It can always be improved, so just try to consistently work on it.

As far as PLL, definitely work on it. Order doesn't matter at all. Just pick the ones you can recognize best and memorize easiest to start, and then just take it from there.

The other option is to go with a different method than CFOP. If you're interested in possibly switching, here's a nice thread.


----------

